

It's Done I'm Shipping It - brettkw
http://www.brettkwarner.com/its-done-im-shipping-it/

======
jlteran
Really looking forward to seeing what it is you will be shipping tomorrow! I
myself have been working on an idea for about a couple of months now, and I
can relate to what your are going through! I just hope that I can ship my
product pretty soon as well! Once you ship, you'll gain much more insight on
your product through customer feedback, which I believe is the most valuable
part of your product once you have shipped!

~~~
brettkw
My advice, set a hard deadline and announce to your clients and partners that
could potentially send sales that you'll have it in their hands on that date.
No excuses.

------
jelled
Sweet, what are we shipping?

Seriously though, you're on the front page of HN, seems like a good
opportunity to promote your product.

~~~
brettkw
Wow, first time I've ever submitted anything as well. I'm insanely happy but
this wasn't an attempt at promoting it. I'm trying very hard to keep my blog
and my business interests separate.

------
jameswyse
Guess you changed your mind? 404..

~~~
brettkw
Still not quite sure why you got this. Couldn't replicate. I'll be checking
error logs, etc to ensure whatever it was doesn't happen again. Only receive 3
404's for something like 2k visitors yesterday.

~~~
jameswyse
Did you change the post title? I figured since your URLs contain the title
then that's what must have happened. Works now though :)

~~~
brettkw
Sort of... I had the post open in two tabs, one tab with the original title,
one with the title I posted here. A few seconds after posting I noticed a
sentence I didn't like, tweaked it in the wrong window, hit save, saw the
title change, switched it back. You must have hit in that few second time
frame.

~~~
jameswyse
Ah yep that'll be it, congrats on shipping!

------
clarky07
I wish I knew what "it" was...

~~~
brettkw
It's essentially a program that trains attorneys on how to run their
businesses. My partner is really the face of it and the person that designed
the curriculum, but I put together all the tech, members area, sales pages,
etc.

------
outside1234
Congrats - do tell us tomorrow what it actually is. But congrats!

